

The Reading Brain in the Digital Age: Why Paper Still Beats Screens - wallflower
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-reading-brain-in-the-digital-age-why-paper-still-beats-screens/

======
DanBC
Mildly interesting, but I wish that a series of tiny experiments (70 people
here, 80 people there) were not strung together to make authoritative sounding
arguments. Idiots like me are going to read this and believe it - it sounds
credible after all and it fits my biases - whenthe truth might be a lot more
murky.

------
ryanthejuggler
Paywalled :-/

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Which to me proves the point, at least in this case!

A paywall is magazine with most of its pages ripped out - a magazine that does
not work.... :->

